# Work visa with ZAV pre-approval without degree



## presto

Hi all.

I don't have a degree, but I do have a concrete job offer from Germany and I got the ZAV pre-approval letter.

My (expected) wage is a little superior to the limit.
I went to the Germany consulate yesterday and my process began. They didn't informed me a processing time though.

Anyone have any rough idea on how much time it takes, providing that I already got the ZAV pre-approval?


----------



## dedd

*How was it*

Hi, How did that go? I'm in the same situation
so did you get the visa? usually just take a couple of days


----------

